# June 2011 Lottery Winner



## BDog

Here are all the entires:

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 - 
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - 
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - 
4. Mike91LX - 6,15,5 - 
5. jbrown287- 8,3,19 - 
6. Reino - 26,12,14- 
7. johnmoss - 39,2,24 - 
8. Titlowda- 21,27,9 - *WINNER!* Winning Number 21! Congratulations!
9. Seasick Sailor - 10,8,22 - 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -
11. tmajer15 - 17,29,7 - 
12. Evonnida - 16,35,32 - 
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -

Winning numbers here Powerball - Home
I will PM Titlowda asking him to send his address details to all players!

Question:
Should we scramble all the numbers again for this coming months Lottery?
Please post up in thread and we will let the votes decide.

Please post DC # in this thread so we can track if needed.

Thanks to all participating players!


----------



## titlowda

Thanks to everyone here. Was on a string of bad luck that would not quit so hopefully this is a start in the right direction.

PM's sent.


----------



## tmajer15

Congrats Dustin, they're on the way.

9505 5000 3134 1158 0000 22


----------



## EricF

Congrats Dustin!

DC 9405 5036 9930 0127 6964 68


----------



## titlowda

tmajer15 said:


> Congrats Dustin, they're on the way.
> 
> 9505 5000 3134 1158 0000 22


Received. Thanks again.


----------



## titlowda

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 - 
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - 
4. Mike91LX - 6,15,5 - 
5. jbrown287- 8,3,19 - 
6. Reino - 26,12,14- 
7. johnmoss - 39,2,24 - 
8. Titlowda- 21,27,9 - *WINNER!* Winning Number 21! Congratulations!
9. Seasick Sailor - 10,8,22 - 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - 9405 5036 9930 0127 6964 68 
11. tmajer15 - 17,29,7 - Received.
12. Evonnida - 16,35,32 - 
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -

And just for fun the warning has been issued. One member on this list will be bombed. :crazy:


----------



## titlowda

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 - 
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - 
4. Mike91LX - 6,15,5 - 
5. jbrown287- 8,3,19 - 
6. Reino - 26,12,14- 
7. johnmoss - 39,2,24 - 
8. Titlowda- 21,27,9 - *WINNER!* Winning Number 21! Congratulations!
9. Seasick Sailor - 10,8,22 - 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - 9405 5036 9930 0127 6964 68 
11. tmajer15 - 17,29,7 - Received.
12. Evonnida - 16,35,32 - 
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 - Received.

Loren thanks brother.










tmajer15 not sure why yours fell off


----------



## lgomez

figured you shouldnt have to wait so long for those HR unicos so i sent you another one


----------



## titlowda

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 - 
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - 
4. Mike91LX - 6,15,5 - in contact
5. jbrown287- 8,3,19 - in contact
6. Reino - 26,12,14- 
7. johnmoss - 39,2,24 - 
8. Titlowda- 21,27,9 - *WINNER!* Winning Number 21! Congratulations!
9. Seasick Sailor - 10,8,22 - 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - Received.
11. tmajer15 - 17,29,7 - Received.
12. Evonnida - 16,35,32 - 
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 - Received.


----------



## Pipedreamz

Ulgh I have totally dropped the ball on this. I'm bagging it up NOW!!!!!


----------



## FWTX

titlowda said:


> 3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -
> 8. Titlowda- 21,27,9 - *WINNER!* Winning Number 21! Congratulations!


IT'S IN THE MAIL!
Sorry for the delay - Ken


----------



## BDog

Went out today. Been busy!








9505 5000 1085 1172 0000 23

Congratulations again! Hope you enjoy the smokes!


----------



## titlowda

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 - Received
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - Received
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - Received
4. Mike91LX - 6,15,5 - Received
5. jbrown287- 8,3,19 - in contact
6. Reino - 26,12,14- in contact
7. johnmoss - 39,2,24 - 
8. Titlowda- 21,27,9 - *WINNER!* Winning Number 21! Congratulations!
9. Seasick Sailor - 10,8,22 - 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - Received.
11. tmajer15 - 17,29,7 - Received.
12. Evonnida - 16,35,32 - In contact
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 - Received.[/QUOTE]

If I missed anything let me know. Getting home from a long trip and trying to get things sorted out.


----------



## BDog

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 - Received
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - Received
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - Received
4. Mike91LX - 6,15,5 - Received
5. jbrown287- 8,3,19 - in contact
6. Reino - 26,12,14- in contact
7. johnmoss - 39,2,24 - 
8. Titlowda- 21,27,9 - *WINNER!* Winning Number 21! Congratulations!
9. Seasick Sailor - 10,8,22 - Sent reminder PM - BDog
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - Received.
11. tmajer15 - 17,29,7 - Received.
12. Evonnida - 16,35,32 - In contact
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 - Received.[/QUOTE]

If I missed anything let me know. Getting home from a long trip and trying to get things sorted out.


----------



## titlowda

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 - Received
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - Received
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - Received
4. Mike91LX - 6,15,5 - Received
5. jbrown287- 8,3,19 - in contact
6. Reino - 26,12,14- in contact
7. johnmoss - 39,2,24 - Received
8. Titlowda- 21,27,9 - *WINNER!* Winning Number 21! Congratulations!
9. Seasick Sailor - 10,8,22 - Sent reminder PM - BDog
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - Received.
11. tmajer15 - 17,29,7 - Received.
12. Evonnida - 16,35,32 - In contact
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 - Received.


----------



## FWTX

Hey - send us some pics if you can Dustin.
You know - make it real!


----------



## titlowda

Here are some didn't have my camera until the wife got back. After a long 10 days on the road and lack of good sticks many have not made it through the first few days at home.










Mike91LX gets some definite props and RG. He nailed me with a split and lottery that was more than I could have ever imagined.


----------



## BDog

Mike91LX is a superb BOTL! He bombed me recently and was quite generous!

Seasick Sailor replied and he sent sticks out yesterday :tu


----------



## Reino

So sorry for the late prize but she is flying!!!

9405 5036 9930 0147 8363 56

Enjoy!


----------



## titlowda

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 - Received
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - Received
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - Received
4. Mike91LX - 6,15,5 - Received
5. jbrown287- 8,3,19 - Received
6. Reino - 26,12,14- Shipped
7. johnmoss - 39,2,24 - Received
8. Titlowda- 21,27,9 - *WINNER!* Winning Number 21! Congratulations!
9. Seasick Sailor - 10,8,22 - Shipped
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - Received.
11. tmajer15 - 17,29,7 - Received.
12. Evonnida - 16,35,32 - In contact
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 - Received.


----------



## titlowda

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 - Received
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - Received
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - Received
4. Mike91LX - 6,15,5 - Received
5. jbrown287- 8,3,19 - Received
6. Reino - 26,12,14- Received
7. johnmoss - 39,2,24 - Received
8. Titlowda- 21,27,9 - *WINNER!* Winning Number 21! Congratulations!
9. Seasick Sailor - 10,8,22 - Received
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - Received.
11. tmajer15 - 17,29,7 - Received.
12. Evonnida - 16,35,32 - Shipped
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 - Received.

And a few more pics


----------



## BDog

Very Nice Selection sent by Reino (John)!!!


----------

